# Bully stick NOT DIGESTING?



## Bruce_Montana's_Parents (Nov 23, 2012)

I just posted another thread in health about why I discovered this... But I was forced to induce vomiting in Bruce tonight to make sure he didn't swallow a pill. In the process I had to search his stomach contents, including something that really surprised me.

I got Bruce thin, 6 inch bully sticks a month ago and he's been loving them. I got a bag of 25 and up until today I've been giving him the perfectly straight ones. Today I gave him one that was still straight, but it was kind of flat and bigger on one end. He finished that bully after a couple hours and I saw that he started on the bigger, flat end first.

In his vomit, I found a big chunk of what appears to be the inside part of the bully stick. It was rubbery, cartilage material and it was basically all but a piece of hard rubber. It was about the size of a standard shift key on your keyboard (little over an inch).

I know a lot of people say rawhides are bad because of digestion issues, but I have a really really hard time believing that Bruce was going to digest this. Furthermore, if this thing got lodged sideways, I think we would have been in trouble.

He likes his bullys so much that I can't just stop getting them for him. I will however be making a call to the customer service of whomever I buy from just to see if they can handpick order bags containing no odd shaped sticks. If they cannot, I will be cutting those, and any other ends off, that I feel could possibly do damage to Bruce.

Let me know if anyone else has seen this occur and what your thoughts are. Thanks!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this piece was the size of one of the keyboard tabs, then I bet he could pass it. I get the 'steer' bully stix, instead of the regular bully stix. They are smaller. Probably from a younger steer?


----------

